# Introduction..New To The Group



## 17417 (Dec 7, 2005)

HeyI am almost 21 years old and have been sufferning for IBS-D since I was about 16. I have never had any tests for it, just diagnosed from my doctor due to my persistant and obvious symptoms. I usually have D about 3-4 times a week with about 4-5 trips to the bathroom each time. It usually occurs at night... between 4 and 10 and I believe it may be related to both social anxiety and food. I find it hard to keep up a good diet and often find myself rebelling against my IBS by eating fatty foods that I crave. Other than D during the week I normally do not have any normal BM's. I find that if I commit to something or if I am expected to do something my IBS-D acts up severly. Like if my boyfriend comes to visit me for a week or if I have a school exam. I have been on Losec and am now...irregualriy on Nexium. I dont believe either of these medications work and have almost stopped taking Nexium. I take Immodium when I feel an attack coming on or as a preventative but I even hesitate to do taht anymore as the medication stops all BM's for up to 3 days and then I will have an even worse bout of D. I often get sever pain and bloating and my body temperature skyrockets. I need to be in the dark when an attack happens and I find that in malls and places with flouresent lights my stomach feels terrible. My real anxiety lies in teh fact that I cannot control my body. This frustrates me to no end because it is the only thing in my life that I dont have control over. I am an attractive girl but cannot see myself as such as I usually feel disgusting. I cannot talk to anyone but my boyfreind and family about this and thus it is hard to hang out with my friends as much as I want to. I just wanted to introduce myself and let you all know how grateful I am that there are message boards out there with people like you on them. Miss_Lou


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

welcome to the boards miss _lou














xXx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Welcome


----------

